# Sweater of Many Colors, Maybe



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.

Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?

I've got lots of yarn on my hands, but not enough of anything to make a "normal" sweater.

Any suggestions would be welcome. I already know this would be a sweater to wear around the house, but still...I'd like to at least attempt to end up with something not too horrendous.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wouldn't dream of contradicting you! Nor do I think a Sweater of Many Colours is out of the question, though I do disagree that it need be worn only in the confines of the house.
Have a gander at the ones made on this topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

Sadly, mine's hibernating - waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,

I somehow missed this topic first time around. Thanks so much for letting me know about it.

Sure wish I could see your sweater. Hint.

I still want to give this a try, will let everyone know if anything good comes of it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Another option would be to make an Adult Surprise Jacket (the Elizabeth Zimmermann pattern). You could just line up all your scrap yarn and knit until you run out of each color, pick up the next color and continue, and the pattern would take care of the striping all on its own.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Photo? Well, it's not a sweater _yet_, but the larger bit in the photo in the first post on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-15.html is the beginning of my sweater-of-a-few-colours. When I get back to it, the safety-orange will be the yoke and probably the sleeves too. At least, that's the current plan, unless some other yarn jumps out and demands to be used for it! I have finished the torso/body. Then life happened, and my sweater's in waiting.

It's never too late to join in. All the information is there. Designer1234 also began another KAL or two earlier this year, but I haven't kept up with those posts at all. They're at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-20.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Why does a post sometimes show up in duplicate?? AND no way to actually delete the fool thing!
At least, I saw it soon enough to be able to edit it and remove the words, if not the actual post. Oh, well.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

yuppers!
i call mine My Psycho Sweater
i think it's kinda cool, & if no one else likes it i really dont give a hoot!! lolol

one lady made one, knotted the colors & left the strings handing outside. she really liked it ... well, @least until some *helpful hand* clipped the strings & shoved all those knots to the inside!!

something re: spitting nickles??

hopefully she'll c this & elaborate on that story lolol


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How about 'color-blocking?' Each panel and sleeve a different color?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Somewhere on KP - possibly in the Pictures section - one knitter modeled several of the sweaters she made from many different colours of yarn. All in full-sized adult sizes too. Inspiring!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

You could make a top down raglan sweater and just change whenever you run out of one color. I think it would be lovely and could definitely wear it with pride outside the confines of your house!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

How about this one Deb.

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/14542/


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I made myself such a sweater using all my bits and pieces, just kept knotting them together when I ran out.
Turned out beautifully but shoulders too narrow for me DD ended up with it. I do intend to try again but need to accumulate yarn. Mine was crocheted in a raglan style. I would definitely wear it outside of house.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

The Professor on 'Time Team' loves wearing his multi-coloured jumper. I love it and photographed him from the TV with a view to using a similar mix of colours.
So I say 'go for it', I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

this is an excellent idea I do it all the time. I use a basic pattern and use te yarn in all different lengths -making stipes blocks and little pattterns in the sweater I usually make it up as I go along using all different colors it does not have to have any uniformity to it. Try it on a small sweater at first if you want to see how you would like it. Nothing has to match when you do this. Enjoy


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Go for it,I sure wish I still had my stash,I gave it all away when I moved,now I only have what I use for charity,and i get the yarn from the church,I don't have to purchase anymore. I think your sweater would be a great thing. Did you notice the kids are starting to where colors that don't match,or two different colored socks, they would probably like to purchase one .good luck.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was going to try a side to side sweater using my stash. I was planning on weighing my colors and dividing each in half. I think I have an actual pattern and will try to find it. Will let you know.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea, I have done some sweaters like this, with "left-over" yarn pieces.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Have a look at some of the Kaffe Fassett patterns that comprise little boxes or flag patterns - you could end up with a rather smart sweater!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

why don't you do like i did with my avatar, entrelac tried to do each one a different colour i did mine in mohair may be next time i will just do diffent stripes


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


I have done a few jumpers like this - I get a large sheet of graph paper, and using a ruler, I do many different shapes etc, and then knit the jumper using the graph - easy and a fantastic way to use up scrap yarn....give it a go, you will be pleased you did.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes! I've made many of 'these' sweaters although mine were probably zanier because I didn't know about one named such with a pattern of colors. What I did was so much fun and turned out crazy but very beautiful as I love all colors and have never thought they clashed. I have made many for my brother whom I've always known marches to a different drummer. He is a wonderful guy, a talented sculptor, and isn't afraid to be himself.

I have gobs of scraps from bits to smaller balls, some larger that I unwind to smaller. I dump all of these into an opaque bag that I cannot see into and as I knit along and the ball is used up I reach in for another and use whatever color or fiber I pick up. So much fun and you don't get bored. The sweaters are all so different and fun. My brother loves them and has had many people ask where they can go to get one of them. I'm been offered $$ but prefer to knit just for him or sometimes myself.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Go with a cuff to cuff sweater. Does much better than one you do in sections and sew together. You don't have to worry if the back will match the front or the sleeves match the body.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Try to find a Kaffe Fassett knitting pattern book - most of his
earlier designs used dozens of colours. Sure you could get lots of ideas- not necessarily stripes, which need matching up, but diamond shapes, squares etc.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking at some of the links posted in here the words "Designer Knits" come to mind. They have to be designer because there could never be two identical in colour, even it there are several identical in pattern!!! Go for it...I've seen a few that I might have go at myself.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love when a question that I've had for a while appears here, posted by someone else. I've gotten a lot of great ideas so far!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Yea, I have done some sweaters like this, with "left-over" yarn pieces.


I like your sweaters. They are so playful and artistic, IMHO. All are really cute. Especially like the one in the first photo, because it appears more casual than the others. I guess, though, since they are random, one would wear them for any occasion. Good job.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> why don't you do like i did with my avatar, entrelac tried to do each one a different colour i did mine in mohair may be next time i will just do diffent stripes


Would you post a larger photo and turn it around? It is rather difficult for these "life experienced" eyes to see that small sideways photo. Thank you.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Check the link to Free Noro Sweater in yesterday's newsletter


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

Go for it! I have received so many compliments on my sweater of many colors, textures, yarns, etc. As the yarns were all chosen by me over years in colors I liked, the overall look went well together. I only matched each sleeve's rib. I did the same technique with a scarf and a shawl. Good luck, my knitter.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Take a look at Joseph's Dream Coat from (I think) Love of Knitting site. 
And Technicolor jacket by Laura Bryant. I think these are both free patterns but you'll have to google them (sorry). I have them saved on my iPad but I don't have the links.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Right now I am knitting a cardigan with different kind of black yarn with different textures i.e. mohair, shiny ribbon, black lurex etc..
I knit the yarn at random with different number of rows at the same time. I am not trying to match anything. 
I am knitting in stockinette stitch. 
I think it will turn out nice.
Hope that could give you some idea.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have made a sweater of many colours. Each piece of the garment was a different colour. Looked great. Go for it.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

When I was a child my mother made me a brightly coloured striped cardigan in a feather and fan pattern and it really looked pretty, I loved it. Good luck. Irene


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica Jean's link is fabulous and really inspiring. 
One of my favorite bedspreads when I was a child was crocheted by my grandmother from her leftovers of crochet thread. Just double crochet rows for a twin size then a dust ruffle added. I finally wore it out and am collecting partial balls of crochet thread from yard sales etc for a similar thing.

Please made a Joseph's coat sweater and share the picture with us.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I can recomend the book Swing swagger and drape by Jane Slicer-Smith(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colours-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345636889&sr=1-2) available Amazon UK for ideas for using your stash. I bought it in 2009 when it first came out just for the pattern on the cover, I haven't done it yet but I will one day. I would substitute random colours from my stash for the very formal diamonds she has knitted. There are sweaters and wraps in the book too.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I am making myself a sweater right now with 2 rows off one color each It comes out very well I know someone in this family will want it .Do it Odette


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Check at your local library for the book, Dazzling Knits, by Patricia Werner. She LOVES color, and her designs are done in motifs that are knitted together during the construction - no bunch of sewing when you get through.

I have all my yarn together to make the Ojo de Dios vest, but somehow other projects keep jumping in the line in front of it.

Lynne


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

A lady at our church has such a sweater. She wears it to services every now and then. She said it was some trouble to balance it out to be even on both sides. It is very pretty (in a fun, casual way) and looks like something expensive from a trendy shop. I could ask if she has instructions for it, if you like.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

Sally Melville's book, "Color", has several suggestions for ways to incorporate lots of different colors into a design. The simplest idea is to have a main color, and make alternate stripes of the various stash yarns, but there are many intriguing ideas.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

I recently ordered the baby suprise jacket pattern with child and adult versions included. I was hoping to use up some of my stash too. Only problem ......I will have to make many many sweaters to use up what I have.  
Have fun!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with you, Deb. I'd like to make one of these........or more than one! I read the posts with information about the materials.....gauge.....etc. I hope the rest of the instructions are still available somewhere.

I zoomed in on the pictures and see that the vertical stripes appear because the body is knitted from side to side.
Stitches must be picked up at bottom and for the yoke? Body and yoke knitted separately and seamed? I really like these and would like to learn how to do it.

Virginia



debdobalina said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> I somehow missed this topic first time around. Thanks so much for letting me know about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to do that and have looked at Kaffe Fassett's patterns many times. I did make a swing coat with 4 different colors but that's as daring as I have attempted so far. I think if you thought carefully about which colours to put together , it would look stunning. I have also seen this done with different textures and gauges. Go for it and make sure you share the results!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Deb--not go for it, but do NOT plan it. I once did a sweater for myself with all my leftovers. I balled all them all up and threw them in a shopping bag. As I spent many hours in those years in meetings, the bag would sit at my feet. I grabbed a ball at random and crocheted till it ran out and then did the next grab bag. Used them all up. The sleevers and border were the only parts in solid color. The sweater had over 30 colors in it but it was stuuuuuunning. People couldn't stop commenting--first it was yuk? and then it was WOW! Would still be wearing it if it hadn't gotten destroyed in a house fire.

There was something synergetic about working this way. The colors always balanced themselves out as I worked. Stopped thinking about whether this red worked next to this orange because the adjacent rows might be an olive or maroon which always seemed to work.

So go for it, be creative, remember that the edgings or unique parts of the garment can create the frame which contains the energy. Geez, why would anyone go the effort of a larger item and then not wear it outside.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Very nice pattern......thanks from me too.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I crocheted a cardigan with lots of leftovers... it turned out so cute! Just used a color til it was gone and then started another... go for it...


----------



## redmini (Sep 1, 2011)

You didn't mention knitting vs crochet, so this suggestion may not apply but there is a cute pattern in "Projects from your scrap bag" that I've had my eye on.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-4594-projects-from-your-scrap-bag

It's the sweater on the cover. Maybe it could be adapted to knitting?


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

I made one for my grandson and my younger son wanted one for his son so I made father son matching ones - all out of my stash.
I just used a basic pattern and put a zipper in. Hardest part was finding a sweater pull.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got lots of yarn on my hands, but not enough of anything to make a "normal" sweater.

I've been thinking about making a "stash" sweater too! I love this pattern and I think it would work well: 
F:\K\New Folder (2)\Basic Garter Stitch Kimono, Patterns - Halcyon Yarn, Quality and Value for Fiber Artists.mht


----------



## dietguru (May 11, 2011)

What about making a magic ball from your yarn. YOu could leave the ends for one look or weave them in if you don't like the way that looks!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Go for it. But before you do, let me suggest that you take a look at Maggie Righetti's "Sweater Design in Plain English," especially the chapters on colors and combining them. She has some guidelines that I've always found helpful when combining different colors in a project.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i will try and do it after the holidays when H is out and i can concentrate, if not it will be another fortnight when my Son gets home from there holidays


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I did one--had a stash of DK yarns in many colors. I made a basic crew neck sweater, using the yarns to form stripes. I made it up as I went along-- just changed colors at random. I was going to use it as an "around the house" sweater until my daughter saw it and asked for it!!


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentina Devine has a beautiful design using blocks. These sweaters can be breathtaking. Check her out.


----------



## lolo71 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am doing something similar, but as an afghan.

I'm also using different stitches and will join them together with black yarn.

I found a picture somewhere on the net for my inspiration and I think the person had use old sweater parts.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I knitted a Sweater some years ago, all different Colors, started on one sleeve, cuff, and finished up on other Cuff. was easy knitting, dont know where my Pattern is, every thing is Packed since I am moving on Monday.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Sounds like a great idea!! I think it would be very pretty and versatile.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Bought a cotton multi striped, multi coloured jumper from the Thrift Shop for $2.00 last week. Also, I bought the most colourful, most vivid yarn that I could find to make a poncho except that I think it would make anyone go blind seeing all the colours together like that.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> How about 'color-blocking?' Each panel and sleeve a different color?


That's what I was thinking. I love that idea!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 also began another KAL or two earlier this year, but I haven't kept up with those posts at all. They're at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-20.html"

Yes, all the information is on the first and more on the second Kal - we had a lot of fun doing both Kal's. I hope you will visit them and if you decide to do one, pm me and I will happily help you.

I have had a summer full of health tests and health issues so haven't started the one I promised. I do hope to start another 'coat of many colors' and top down sweater KAL in the fall.

also check out my blog as a lot of the sweaters that were made by the girls are there.

I don't give a pattern, I show you how to figure your own pattern out. On the top down sweater, I do use a basic pattern and help you add interest to it - by changing the neck, adding fancy stitches or colors etc. I just want to help those who are interested how to make an original. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have made such a sweater. I call it my poverty sweater. I made it for myself to wear. I just used a pattern with as little shaping as possible and be sure to use a stitch book. It is easier than it looks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I would think that one of the trickier parts would be to be using the same fiber and the same wt. or thickness of yarn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice sweater -- I like the way you made it. 

The one in the KAL knits the bottom portion of the sweater sideways so that the stripes are vertical. There are so many things people can do to make something original. 

Shirley (designer)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would think that one of the trickier parts would be to be using the same fiber and the same wt. or thickness of yarn."""

I am one of those 'mavericks' who have often mixed yarn of different thicknesses -- my Coat of Many colors on one of the KALs (the green long one) has both sport and worsted as well as sock yarn using 2 (or 3?) thicknesses of yarn. I like to try to do things that others say 'can't be done' grin. The KAL is about using your imagination and to learn not to say "I can't do that".

we have had lots of fun. The first KAL is very long and a lot of the posts were discussions of other things. that is why I tried to gather the information into the 2nd one. I do think skimming both might be helpful before you start a new sweater though. 

If I can help, let me know. Shirley


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Designer1234, I was so happy to see this url, but it doesn't take me to your KALs........just get a strange looking error message........ Help, please? I want to do this! 
Thanks! 
Virginia



Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 also began another KAL or two earlier this year, but I haven't kept up with those posts at all. They're at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-20.html"
> 
> Yes, all the information is on the first and more on the second Kal - we had a lot of fun doing both Kal's. I hope you will visit them and if you decide to do one, pm me and I will happily help you.
> 
> ...


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I had this book up for sale on Classifieds a few weeks ago. It is still available if anyone wants it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-99493-1.html



lneighbors3 said:


> Check at your local library for the book, Dazzling Knits, by Patricia Werner. She LOVES color, and her designs are done in motifs that are knitted together during the construction - no bunch of sewing when you get through.
> 
> I have all my yarn together to make the Ojo de Dios vest, but somehow other projects keep jumping in the line in front of it.
> 
> Lynne


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another idea:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftovers-for-dinner


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-1.html

Sorry - this is the link for the 2nd Kal -- it will tell you how to find the first one. I plan or hope to start another one next month-- life got in the way this summer. There is lots of information on both . I would recommend you skim the first one as there are
quite a few posts that have nothing to do with the actual sweaters. The one shown above gives you most of the info but it is a good idea to skim the first too. If you have any problems let me know.
]
Just checked it -- this link works for the 2nd Kal

-------------
Just to make it easier - here is the link for the first KAL -- worth the read too-- all the information you need is in one or the other for the Coat of many colors.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

I think now would be the perfect time to try your hand at free form. Who knows, you may just end up with something very valuable to the magazine world.....


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Go for it Deb and wear it with pride. It will start many conversations, I am sure. Keep us up to date as you go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's the sweater on the cover. Maybe it could be adapted to knitting?

The way I teach it -- you don't have a pattern, but you do need a good gauge 
reading and you multiply the stitches (either crochet or knitted) per inch by the number of inches -- It is very important that you make sure you have the right number of inches in each portion of the sweater. That is the basic way I do my cardigans and pullovers. I do it by measurements. 

I see no reason why a crochet sweater would not work just as well as long as you are sure of the gauge for the stitches you are using and the number of inches you need for each section. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't let it scare you -- it is just a new concept but once you have done one -- then it makes good sense and you can design and even follow a pattern but use the stitches per inch instead of the pattern stitches. 

RoseGlad made her first sweater on my Kal and is really going full steam ahead with sweaters -- If she happens to read this thread - maybe she could give you her thoughts on my way of doing it. Dee and Karoy and quite a few others have made sweaters on the Kal -- Maybe someone who took the KAL might give us their opinions.Shirley


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

You can always try the cuff to cuff patterns, then it would be easier to match the stripes.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Deb-Two books come to mind. Modular Knits by Iris Schreier and Modular Madic by Ginger Luters. Great knits that can be made using up bits of yarn you have in your yarn stash. Also, If you crochet, you can make a sweater using your leftover yarn to make grannie squares. If you Google/Yahoo search pattern for sweater made from granny squares you'll get a list of sites up. Here's a Knitting Daily blog about modular knitting. Denise http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/06/23/modular-knitting.aspx


----------



## Vixalin (Aug 2, 2012)

found this in an old work basket a few years ago and have made several. Everyone seems to love this sweater pattern and it is simple and stash consuming. You can make blocks to the size you chose and make more or less of them. The neat thing is no matter how many you make no 2 are ever the same. Work basket is now a defunct company and I am not sure what the copy righting is on this.


----------



## Vixalin (Aug 2, 2012)

can't seem to get this pic to go .


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/31/thumb-1343766199074-stashbuster_sweater.jpg

Here's a pix of me wearing mine. It's a happy sweater - makes me happy!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Try a sweater pattern that is knit side to side. Then your stripes will be vertical and it really doesn't matter that the colors don't match


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

That's the one that came to my mind too Nanny Mon. I saw that from the other day when I thought Deb posted the link for patterns. But I do like that one and I think you could make it any colors you wanted to, My GM use to make them in all colors and she wore them proudly. I would wear the one you posted too.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Another option would be to make an Adult Surprise Jacket (the Elizabeth Zimmermann pattern). You could just line up all your scrap yarn and knit until you run out of each color, pick up the next color and continue, and the pattern would take care of the striping all on its own.


Funny but I just ordered the pattern for the Baby and Adult Surprise Jacket. I usually don't pay for patterns but I have been coveting this for years. It will probably take me years to make it it, too. But then I will just have more stash to use.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, Shirley, thank you, thank you! I found it this time. I'll print these out and I certainly want to join you in the fall when you begin your new KAL.

It concerns me that I might possibly miss your post when you're ready to start the KAL. I have just realized that KP sends some posts to some of us and others get a different set. Is there some way to insure that we ALL know about it? I don't want to miss out again!

Again, thank you, Shirley!
Virginia



Designer1234 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-1.html
> 
> Sorry - this is the link for the 2nd Kal -- it will tell you how to find the first one. I plan or hope to start another one next month-- life got in the way this summer. There is lots of information on both . I would recommend you skim the first one as there are
> quite a few posts that have nothing to do with the actual sweaters. The one shown above gives you most of the info but it is a good idea to skim the first too. If you have any problems let me know.
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a question - what happens if the weights of the yarns are different? For example a mix of sport weight and worsted weights? Will it still work without getting wonky?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You are welcome FGinny - maybe I can talk to Admin and get a thread of our own. That way it will be on the main page for everyone to see. I will make sure I post here -- and on other threads that I am on. I will get the information organized and get going on the preparation. I hope unless something unforeseen happens to do the 3rd Kal starting in late Sept. or early October.

I think we will do the coat of many colors again as well as the top down 
sweater, but we will also dip into the idea of using different patterns and stitches and make each sweater an original. 

On the 2nd KAL it gives you a top down very basic pattern which I use to 
make my cardigans -- I think tbere are many many things we can do to make them original. 

As far as the coat of many colors -- you can do it as an intarsia pattern using lots of different colors or you can use a variegated colored yarn for the bottom. I will get going on getting things organized and make up some different ideas as to how to do some new cardigans. Shirley


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

oops! Sorry - just saw someone else asked the same question.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, again, Shirley! May I ask you this? How do you think it would work to go through stash and select several colors and join lengths of them to wind into a cake to use instead of a variegated yarn for the Coat of Many Colors?

I hope the separate thread on KP works! Good idea!

Virginia



Designer1234 said:


> You are welcome FGinny - maybe I can talk to Admin and get a thread of our own. That way it will be on the main page for everyone to see. I will make sure I post here -- and on other threads that I am on. I will get the information organized and get going on the preparation. I hope unless something unforeseen happens to do the 3rd Kal starting in late Sept. or early October.
> 
> I think we will do the coat of many colors again as well as the top down
> sweater, but we will also dip into the idea of using different patterns and stitches and make each sweater an original.
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> How about this one Deb.
> 
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/14542/


Thanks Nanny Mon, I love that sweater. Saved the pattern for future use when I have enough scrap yarn saved.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

What's nuts about it? I have done this for my grandchildren, even now when they are in their late teens. You put together what you like, if you are picky, do the stripes all the same width, if not use a color until it runs out. You'll know when it's time to stop. I've made them with only stripes of different colors, stripes of different colors with one color between each, for example, had a lot of gold and used that between each of the other colors. I've also made sweaters of color blocks. That's fun, too and you can stripe the blocks in shades of the same color. Try not to fuss too much over it. But you know what you like and will be able to pull it together.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Virginia - I guess you could do that, but it would be a lot of work. It would work I guess. I found that I just reached in to a huge pile of yarns and picked out a color when I wanted to change-- Remember -- nature doesn't worry about whether colors match. None of my 'color' coats were planned. Don't let yourself 
get too 'organized' or you will get frustrated with my way of doing the coat. It is a 'go for it' type. You can certainly try it if you want. But, I do think it is quite feasible to just pick a color -- you can also go into more organized strips of color - the possibilites are endless. Shirley


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you thought of freeform intarsia garments - think of a theme,say an English cottage garden, or a seaside sunset, then think of all the colours in that theme and just knit in stockinnette or add a bit of texture.This is a picture of one of my own very popular designs, using the natural shades of my handspun shetland wool, to give you an idea of what I mean. (Pattern is available)


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps keeping cuffs and neckline in a neutral shade would be a wise thought. If you begin from the bottom, begin with that shade. Actually my thought would be top down and you'd have the yoke to experiment with. What a wonderful idea though. May I steal it? Am in the midst of inventorying what you folks refer to as 'stash' and a perfect time to set aside a cardi pile. And, you are no where near 'nuts'. Thank you............


debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

This is so cool................


Designer1234 said:


> Virginia - I guess you could do that, but it would be a lot of work. It would work I guess. I found that I just reached in to a huge pile of yarns and picked out a color when I wanted to change-- Remember -- nature doesn't worry about whether colors match. None of my 'color' coats were planned. Don't let yourself
> get too 'organized' or you will get frustrated with my way of doing the coat. It is a 'go for it' type. You can certainly try it if you want. But, I do think it is quite feasible to just pick a color -- you can also go into more organized strips of color - the possibilites are endless. Shirley


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Reading these posts makes me want to go for it


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one Deb.
> ...


I love this sweater also; but the pattern doesn't say how to deal with the color changes. Wouldn't the knitter be struggling with 4 or 5 balls of yarn at once to knit across the row let alone purling back. I'm envisioning tangles everywhere, am I wrong?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Designer 1234, I trust you! I'll just assemble colors I think look good together, make sure I have enough of one for the yoke and bands, etc., study the two KALs you gave the links to, and wait for you!

Thank you, again.......
Virginia


----------



## sherri6 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that is a great idea! - But why do you say that it would only be for round the house? 

If you co-ordinate the colours that you are going to use, and divide it out into interesting lengths, you could end up with a fantastic and very lovely original - particularly if you play around with textures too. 

Lots of work in weaving in those ends though.


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

That is something I would be interested in also, I will wait to see the replies.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Pray tell - where can I get the pattern? Marilyn p-k in Tucson, AZ



spinninggill said:


> Have you thought of freeform intarsia garments - think of a theme,say an English cottage garden, or a seaside sunset, then think of all the colours in that theme and just knit in stockinnette or add a bit of texture.This is a picture of one of my own very popular designs, using the natural shades of my handspun shetland wool, to give you an idea of what I mean. (Pattern is available)


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

suewynn said:


> The Professor on 'Time Team' loves wearing his multi-coloured jumper. I love it and photographed him from the TV with a view to using a similar mix of colours.
> So I say 'go for it', I'm sure it will look great.


Yay! Love this sweater! I snagged a copy of the picture to put in my 'Knit Ideas' folder. Thanks!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

sherri6 said:


> I think that is a great idea! - But why do you say that it would only be for round the house?
> 
> If you co-ordinate the colours that you are going to use, and divide it out into interesting lengths, you could end up with a fantastic and very lovely original - particularly if you play around with textures too.
> 
> Lots of work in weaving in those ends though.


I don't have pictures to hand, but I have seen multi-colored knit items made with all the ends deliberately left hanging out on the right side! The pictures I saw looked awesome, but I'd not want to do it as a matter of course.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try the scrappy shrug someone posted..free ravelry pattern. I also want to get into Shirley's next KAL for a top down. I am the queen of 1 ball short, so when I get close to the end of a sweater, I throw in a few different stripes of different colors. It's always more interesting that way anyway.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have done this many times for Children. I have changed it around depending on the Child and what contrasting colors in my stash. I am sure it would look very nice for an adult too. 
Have you seen Debbie Macomber's sewater "The Horrible Awful Sweater" Grandma made. It is really nice and sounds something like this. You can get it on her blog.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of trying to organize and am putting little bits of one color in a sandwich bag, a larger amount in a freezer bag and enough to make a garment in a larger bag. This is all done by color and then all of these bags go into a bag like you would buy a comforter in. I can't believe the stash I have that comes in all colors. Will be watching all the suggestions.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never made a sweater like that, but I think it is a wonderful idea, and I'd love to see yours when it's done. I would think you could wear it with anything since it would have so many colors it would match everything! You'd pay a fortune for a sweater like that in a store!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I think a sweater of Many colors would be exciting to do!

What I've learned from working with yarns of different colors is: Lay out the colors you want to work with side by side. This will give you an idea of which yarns compliment each other. Or give you the contrast you want.
You can decide how much of each color change you want by tying individual colors together before you start your project. 
Intarsia might be an interesting choice of pattern. 
Free form might be another choice. 
I'd love to see what you decide to do.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a link to "random stripe generator" you may not want it for this project, but then again it is nice to have in your repertoire, any way here it is:
http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php?action=generate&colorArr%5B%5D=cornflowerblue&colorArr%5B%5D=darkblue&rownumArr%5B%5D=2&rownumArr%5B%5D=5&rownumArr%5B%5D=7&rownumArr%5B%5D=11&totalRows=110


debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Go for it. I use the dice method. I select a standard pattern to follow. Then I put all my yarn into a bag. REach in a grab one. Then throw the dice (one or two depending on how broad you want your stripes) and knit that many rows. I don't even try to match stripes and it comes out great every time. It is also interesting for me to knit.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Well how about making Joseph's jacket of many colours. Here you go with the pattern. It was a free one.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow there are so many great suggestions (and photos) here to consider that my head's about spinning.

Thanks to everyone for giving me such great feedback. Who knows what I'll end up with. We might all have a great laugh by the time I'm done with it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spinninggill, I really like your free-form intarsia sweater. I like its unstructured color formation. I haven't done intarsia in years, but your sweater is definitely something to keep in mind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

My mother-in-law used to make all kinds of mismatched socks and the "coat" in quite a few sweaters and hats. You never knew what they would look like, but she couldn't afford to buy yarn so she would either use her leftovers, or rip out things her kids wouldn't wear anymore and make something with it. She was never without knitting needles or a crochet hook.
She taught me how to knit and crochet....I miss her terribly, but her ideas continue on.
Have a great time with it and never be afraid to wear it in front of people. It's actually a big trend right now.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> My mother-in-law used to make all kinds of mismatched socks and the "coat" in quite a few sweaters and hats. You never knew what they would look like, but she couldn't afford to buy yarn so she would either use her leftovers, or rip out things her kids wouldn't wear anymore and make something with it. She was never without knitting needles or a crochet hook.
> She taught me how to knit and crochet....I miss her terribly, but her ideas continue on.
> Have a great time with it and never be afraid to wear it in front of people. It's actually a big trend right now.


How special to have such wonderful memories of Your Mother in Law!

I just received the New Vogue magazine and you are absolutely correct with your statement of the new trend of designers using all different fabrics in their Fall-Winter designs. They are calling It" Coming & Going" looks.

The fronts are of one fabric then the backs are a totally different fabric. It really gets the creativity going of what one can create.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Pardon me, if you've already seen this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coat-of-many-colors-4


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There was a patchwork looking sweater posted on yesterday's forum. if I still have it I will look for you.


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Deb, I just got an email from a site I subscribe to called All Free Crochet Hooked on Crochet. These are some of the projects you may want to look at for yourself.

Vintage Striped jacket
Striped Poncho
Striped Hot Pad
Vetical Striped Scarf
Striped Hexagon Rug
Blackberry Salad Striped afghan
Burnt Orange Striped Throw
Easy Striped Hat
Thick and Thin Striped Beanie
Blue Corner Striped Square
Striped Country Afghan
Striped Texting Gloves ( I never knew there was such a thing. LOL. I thought they were called fingerless gloves.....)
Striped Vest
Striped Crochet Afghan Pattern
and finally
Throw Pillow with Stripes
I hope you find some inspiration for your coat of many colors..


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Wow there are so many great suggestions (and photos) here to consider that my head's about spinning.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for giving me such great feedback. Who knows what I'll end up with. We might all have a great laugh by the time I'm done with it.


I think that at the end of the KAL we should all post pictures of what we end up with on the special thread that Shirley hopes to set up!

Virginia


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Here is a sweater and afghan you might like!! I have made both of these with my scraps!!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Deb, Yesterday, I think it was you sent us a cardigan pattern that uses several different colors. The pattern I printed does not have a name or email showing. It's the one that has vertical rectangles and offset rectangles. As soon as I saw it, I wanted to make it using yarn from my stash in all different colors. Not the colors the pattern called for. Do you remember that pattern? If you can't remember how can I get the pattern to you? PM me and give me some suggestions. Chris


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

I did a Zimmerman Surprise sweater using many varieties of yarn and it was beautiful. If only I had done a better job of minding gauge. It came out a giant coat, but I still love it!!!


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

The options/choices are boundless. Have knitted "in the round" for the main part - up to the armholes then separated front from back to complete it. Sleeves do not have to match but ideally if you decide to knit 4 rows in Blue (example) on main body then maybe do same on sleeve. I would do a blind cast on for sleeve, then add ribs afterwards. This helps if you really want some parts to match - almost match anyway. Happy "designing" JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> I somehow missed this topic first time around. Thanks so much for letting me know about it.
> 
> ...


You could look online for examples of modular knitting (one place to search is Horst Schulz on Ravelry at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=horst schulz) or just through the web. Fans, squares, circles, oh my!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

My grandmother always made sweaters which she called Joseph's
coats after the bible reference. She simple joined left over yarns into balls and knit until she completed it. Sometimes they were many different colors. Sometimes different shades of the same 
colors. A sweater from grandma was a treasure. There are still a few floating around and being handed down. I come from a very
large family. There were 17 of us.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Went to a knitting retreat long ago in south Texas. The only one I ever heard of in my state. Anyway, there was a lady there making a coat/jacket for a granddaughter using worsted weight yarn and garter stitch. She changed the color every other row and made it one piece. It was lovely with mostly autumn colors. I have thought about that jacket many times, thinking - I can do that. So give it a go.

knittykitty


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You put together what you like, if you are picky, do the stripes all the same width, if not use a color until it runs out. You'll know when it's time to stop."""" - 

exactly!! Each of us does things differently, each of us likes different things -- If you like even stripes that is okay - if you like weird, uneven strips that is okay -- if you like variegated strips, that is okay -- that is the idea of the KAL -- you do what YOU want. Not follow someone elses pattern. On one of the Kals there is a lovely sweater with a great pattern on the top, different cables on the bottom and it is gorgeous- I wanted to make one exactly like it. We just give the ideas, and the best part is you take whatever portion of the KAL suggestions appeal to you. There is no right or wrong. Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/14542/

Wow! this sweater opens up lots of doors with different ideas. I remember the first many colored sweater was in rectangles (vertical) as I am wide through the hips. It was my first sweater using my own ideas. It brings back so many memories! I LOVE it-- You can mix and match the squares, change some to rectangles, even triangles (put two together to make a square or rectangle) it is so much fun. I never know what I am going to wind up with and have given up a plan as I never follow it. I certainly realize that not all of us are interested in doing things that way. It doesn't matter.we do what appeals to us. I am starting to get excited about doing another KAL


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Virginia,

I will if you will!

Deb


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I say go for it! Like someone else said, just line the colors up the way you want them to be and knot them together. Just knit them up. And make sure you post a pic when you're done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a picture of one of my own very popular designs, using the natural shades of my handspun shetland wool, to give you an idea of what I mean. (Pattern is available)""

This is a beautiful combination of colors -- I love the sweater. I also love it that others are enjoying designing and doing their own thing!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of interest in this kind of sweater. I'll be we won't be the only two, Deb......... I'm looking forward to the KAL.
Virginia



debdobalina said:


> Virginia,
> 
> I will if you will!
> 
> Deb


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ALERT! I have just been talking to Admin and it looks like I willl be able to have a section which will be called (I think) 

Let's knit a sweater-our own design, with Designer 1234

I am also hoping that if we decide together to do other KAL's we can set up sub sections. It is still in the works. YOu have to go the the Main forum, not the newsletter ( you click on KNITTING FORUM) and it will be there once it is set up. You will not receive it with the Newsletter.

I do hope you will watch for it and will join when it opens. Please tell your friends to watch for it if they are interested. Shirley


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am right in the midst of doing a sweater for myself made up of two strands of sock yarn using many, many colors from the large 'leftover' stash I have. I am a 2XL person and used my program from Sweater Wizard to design the pullover pattern. Lots of stripes combining self-striping yarn, with solids. *I* like it, anyway! : )


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i agree make your sweater and wear it with pride


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I think you can combine any number of colors and yarn weights as
I have done in the picture I am enclosing. I have it entered in the
New York state fair. Don't know as yet what the prize will be.


----------



## hjdancey (Jun 22, 2012)

There are many ways to make a " Joseph's coat", but I like
going from cuff to cuff. Sally Melville's " Book 1: The
Knit Stitch "Copyright @ 2002 XRX, Inc." The couver sweater
Unfortunately I can't make it come up magically.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds Great!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I made sweaters of many colors for my kids when they were young. Turned out beautifully! I don't recall any longer if I matched the stripes on the sleeves to the stripes on the body but I imagine it could be done.

right now I have a "scarf of many colors" in progress using left-over scraps from previous projects. Kind of wild looking.


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

Go for it and wear it out proudly.


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

why not try a entrelac sweater?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a sweater I made many years ago from Kaffee Fassett's book Glorious Colors. I haven't read all the pages here, so I don't know if he's been mentioned. It's heavy and all wool. I made it with no help towards the beginning of my knitting "career" when I went forth and tried things and didn't let anything scare me.
Andrea


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm planning on doing an adult BSJ to use up all those single balls of speical yarns I've bought while traveling. I think it would be great because it lines up the stripes automatically. Knitting on a cricular and doing the fronts and back all at the same time would work fine too......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Andrea! that is gorgeous! I love everything about it. You are right- sometimes at the beginning of doing a new craft, or art work, what you don't know wont hurt you. There are no limits because you don't know any better. That is what I live by (grin)

I believe so strongly, and have had so much fun, -- 

instead of saying " Oh, I could never do that -- ask "Hmm, how could I do that?" and then once you have figured out that you CAN do that - you then say to yourself "hmm, I wonder if I can do it a bit differently so that I have 'one of a kind'. That is my mantra - :thumbup: :-D :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just followed the pattern. I had to buy some of the wool because I didn't have enough leftovers of the same fiber and weight. The rest I already had in my stash. I remember all those little bobbins of yarn hanging down and getting twisted, but I persevered. Don't know if I'd have the patience now.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am SO impressed with all the sweaters that have been shown in this thread. Love the creativity that everyone has displayed. Just shows how "little can be much" when some thought has been put into it.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a similar predicament, but was uninspired as to what to do. So-o-o-o, what I am doing is knitting kid's sweaters for sweaters. There is a ton of ideas on Ravelry for striped sweaters for kids. I can't tell you how much fun it's been, and it's for a good cause. The truth is my head is swimming with ideas based on what Ravelry has combined with my stash. You may want to consider this. In any case, HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I just thought I'd pipe in here. I bought this pattern years ago, but never got around to making it. My daughter is long and lean, but doesn't love bright colors like I do. I am short and somewhat squat so this pattern wouldn't look great on me.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angelas-coat-of-many-colors---knitting-pattern

But.. what a gas this would be if I had the body, cause I love colors!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

stotter said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/31/thumb-1343766199074-stashbuster_sweater.jpg
> 
> Here's a pix of me wearing mine. It's a happy sweater - makes me happy!


Your huge sweet smile made me laugh! Thanks.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it is a great idea and definitely a way to get rid of all that extra yarn just lying around


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Would love to make that, Jynx, but have never been able to get the pattern.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have made several; I would just suggest that you compare gauges, and if you have a thinner yarn, either double it or pair it with another yarn. I have done structured stripes, random stripes, blocks with a different design in each color, and even a vest made in stockinette, then added bits of yarn all over it. Good luck, and please post a picture of it!


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Why not try Kaffe Fassett method. If you want some inspiration try the local library for his knitting book. He sorted all scraps into piles of warm colours and cool colours and then knitted sweaters using yarns from both piles. Much nicer effects than multi coloured stipes, Hard to describe but they look fantastic.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Have not gone through the whole thread here, but found a sweater on Cascade Yarns today Ultra Pima Intarsia Lover's Jacket and Skirt DK196--one of the free patterns. I am not sure I like the sleeves, but that can be adjusted.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> I love this sweater also; but the pattern doesn't say how to deal with the color changes. Wouldn't the knitter be struggling with 4 or 5 balls of yarn at once to knit across the row let alone purling back. I'm envisioning tangles everywhere, am I wrong?


If visions of tangles are stopping you, then do it the way Kaffe Fassett suggests - just use loose lengths that you can manage. A yard or two long - when you want the next one, you just pull it from the twisted yarns and *because there's no bobbin* there's no tangle.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh brother! After beginning (tentatively) my sweater of many colors, I stumbled across this saved pattern on my computer. I've probably even posted it here before.

I love her color scheme.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gilet-court-dete


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crispie said:


> Have not gone through the whole thread here, but found a sweater on Cascade Yarns today Ultra Pima Intarsia Lover's Jacket and Skirt DK196--one of the free patterns. I am not sure I like the sleeves, but that can be adjusted.


http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/UltraPima_IntarsiaLoversSkirtSet.pdf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Oh brother! After beginning (tentatively) my sweater of many colors, I stumbled across this saved pattern on my computer. I've probably even posted it here before.
> 
> I love her color scheme. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gilet-court-dete


Never mind the colour scheme! The words that get me are 'top-down' and 'one piece'! No seaming! Yay! Thanks Deb!


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

I started a vest thats knitted side to side the pattern calls for many colors I'm using a stripe yarn but would be great for stash none of the stripes actually touch so could be very random.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

But.. what a gas this would be if I had the body, cause I love colors!!!


Once - long long ago I could have worn that sweater dress, but then didn't have the courage, now when I have the courage, I would look like a lump in it. Do love it though . Hmm - have a daughter in law who could wear it - wonder if she would. hmmm.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

Go for it. I knit a vest with all different yarns I inherited when my mom passed away. I used an Icelandic design with many colors but used one color as a repeat to tie it together. Looks great. is


----------



## Delores T (Aug 23, 2011)

HI--I would NEVER make another sweater out of "stash"!! I actually made a jacket out of it--you never saw so many loose ends in all your life!! I don't mind the usual amount but with two front sides, back and collar---No NEVER again!!Dee T.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that is why, in the long run it is easier to use variegated yarn if you want lots of colors-- I spent a lot of time 'finishing' and hiding loose ends. It was worth it in the end as the sweaters were beautiful but for someone starting to learn the process of designing a sweater -it is something to think about. I never really minded it that much as I did it for an hour each evening and it didn't seem too bad. It was worth it in the end! There are so many ways we can make original sweaters - even if we make them one color!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I made a kimino full lenght coat of many colors evey ten minutes of kntting I changed color and texture or yarn. IT turned out stunning , I gave it to cousin she adores it. Enjoy using your stash Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

check out Links &resources -free patterns by Noro .Saw a really great multi color scrap yarn sweater cadi might try ir my self!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

My grandmother made me an Afghan of many colors and I treasure it so very much as she is gone now. I'm sure that whatever you make it will be beautiful! Just be sure and let us see the finished product!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> this is an excellent idea I do it all the time. I use a basic pattern and use te yarn in all different lengths -making stipes blocks and little pattterns in the sweater I usually make it up as I go along using all different colors it does not have to have any uniformity to it. Try it on a small sweater at first if you want to see how you would like it. Nothing has to match when you do this. Enjoy


I made myself a jacket like this once and wore it for years. It was great fun to make, particularly the fact that you just make it up as you go along. Irregular shapes, some stockinette, some fancy stitches. People kept wanting to look at the inside, to see if it was knitted or sewn-together patchwork!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

You could make a cardigan without matching colors at the seams by using a circular needle but still knitting right and wrong sides. That way you don't have to do a top down raglan.


----------



## Rosieglow (Jun 5, 2012)

A muticolour sweater sounds great, and as said far too attractive to wear indoors. I have a mohair jacket that I knitted a few years back. It's a long jacket in squares of all different colours. It is still great favorite.
Go for it!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I LIKE THE ONE IN YOUR AVATAR DESIGNER 1234,BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

My granddaughter who attends Emory University had a friend who wanted a Christmas sweater with all the colors. I had never made a sweater before, so thought, why not?
I combined wool, metallic thread, and acrylic yarn. How is that for hodge podge?
All the information I had about the girl was that she was "about the same size" as my granddaughter.
I hope the attachment will come through showing this sweater of multi-everything. The pattern was a Lions Brand and I shortened it by about 18 inches.
Oh, and I made a "little red riding hood" (which I had never knitted a hat before either) to go along with the sweater. It was fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HI everyone -- I just opened a new managed section on the home page

please goto Knit alongs (KALs) with Designer 1234

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104613-1.html

the first Kal will start in early September -- here is the link- I do hope you will sign up. I just opened it l0 minutes ago and so I hope you will let your friends know about it as there is no way to let people know except by word ofmouth. We will be doing KALs on learning to knit socks, scarfs, whatever we decide we want todo. I will be starting the 3rd KAL on my original Coat of many colors or a top down cardigan --which we will do in individual ways. 
Learn to design your own sweaters. I do hope you will join me. Shirley


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Definitely not nuts, unless I am, too. Multicoloured knitting is fun. You can do it all k1, p1, k1. If, like me you knit in the round it's even better because it's all k1,k1,k1,k1.
I've done several multicoloured sweaters. The most famous in the family was my grandsons 'rainbow jumper'. It had the main colours of the rainbow and several in between. It's not really important to match the stripes if you do your knitting in seperate pieces. In fact, it can look more attractive for having a less 'planned' look.
Years ago I made my husband a pullover with short pieces of yarn, varying from 18ins to 36ins each. Actually, they were from bags of uncut rug wool that I bought from a 'cheapy' shop. I made the joins as invisible as I could and the effect was great. My husand was so pleased with the pullover that he used to wear it to the pub on his darts night.
As your location isn't shown I don't know where you are. There's a British TV program called Time Team. It's about a bunch of people who excavate ancient sites. One of the team often wears multi-coloured striped sweaters, obviously hand-knitted. He has a sweater with horizontal stripes and another with vertical stripes.
Di


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I hope she saves it for her own little one. I have seen a crochet vest with metalic yarn but never knitting.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the one I made and get wonderful compliments on it. Use a basic sweater pattern. I organized the colors in a pleasing order and made stripes of various widths. Every so often I would use the 2 colors next to each other in the same row - For example I have 2 rows of color A then I knit a row as follows: *k2 of color A, k1 of color B,* repeat. Then I make the next 4 rows of color B. And after a couple of inches I do another row with 2 colors - or maybe a 2 row pattern.

Another way to mkae it work is to make a striping pattern of, say 3 widths of stripes. For example: 2 rows, 6 rows, 4 rows,Then pick 4 colors, one more than the number stripe widths. Use the colors in the same order over and over - say red, yellow, blue, orange so they will repeat in different widths, but the same color order. 
2 rows red
6 rows yellow
4 rows blue
2 rows orange
6 rows red
4 rows yellow
and so on, repeating the colors in order and the row widths in order. If you use the same number of row repeats as you have colors it won't be nearly as effective.

There is no end of ideas. But if you use alot of colors it helps to repeat some of them throughout the sweater - like maybe repeat the 5 palest colors. OR if your yarns are mostly light colors, repeat the brightest or darkest. IT will make a difference.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone made a garment from a paper-cut-out of the shape required? Areas can be marked in colour preferences maybe. Have made a shortsleeved cardigan - crochet - this way. Worked out just fine. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

Deb, I hope you read the newsletter from today because there is a post for a site, it is the first post in resourses, I think she said free patterns by Nona or Nora (senior moment). Right on the first page are about 3 sweaters of many colors and they look very wearable. You should try it, if it doesn't suit you can always frog it.
Luck,
GG Ann


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Ann,

I clicked on the first post in resources, but all that came up was for knitted toys.


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

Deb, Here is the addy knittingfever/c/freepatterns.com..........it is still there on my NL from the 8/22/12 the artist is Nono.
try again.
Luck
GG Ann :shock:


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

another senior mo. knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns  
GG


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wouldn't dream of contradicting you! Nor do I think a Sweater of Many Colours is out of the question, though I do disagree that it need be worn only in the confines of the house.
> Have a gander at the ones made on this topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html
> 
> Sadly, mine's hibernating - waiting for cooler weather.


Jessica-Jean, I wish you hadn't recommended this link....... JUST KIDDING ... But now I am sooooooo jealous that I missed the original post and knitting along. What a beautiful sweater pattern. How, oh How ? , am I ever going to knit all the wonderful treasures I find on this board ?


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

isn't that sweater called TUMBLING BOXES? i have that pattern somewhere


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> How, oh How ? , am I ever going to knit all the wonderful treasures I find on this board ?


Neither you nor I nor anyone will _ever_ knit all the lovely patterns we _want_ to knit, but we *will* have the joy of contemplating the possibilities!  After all, isn't that what all but an infinitesimal number of lottery players do for entertainment? Just imagine the possibilities! And our imaginings don't cost more than our internet connection and the computer. I'm happy! :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ME TO JJ>


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Deb,
May I join you in the nut house??? LOL
Designer 1234 has posted several of her designs for that type of sweater. I am sure you can search and find them. Just a fun sweater when you sure finished and your stash sack will be empty....ready for more.
Linda


debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi deb -- yes we are staring a new Knit along where we all make our own original sweater - using a variety of yarns, or plain colors, or variegated yarns click on the link below my signature and you will reach the new Knit along - you are under no obligation to join us -- but it will tell you what we plan on doing. If you are interested- let me know. thanks, Designer


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Oh brother! After beginning (tentatively) my sweater of many colors, I stumbled across this saved pattern on my computer. I've probably even posted it here before.
> 
> I love her color scheme.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gilet-court-dete


Thanks Deb, I love this one too!! Might have to take it up a size or two....   but that's do-able!! 
Still looking through my pix to see if I have any of the multi coloured jackets I made several of back in the '80s.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Only one I can find a pic of....and it's of the back, as my sis in law is holding it up, she had just taken it out of it's gift wrapping, it was a birthday present almost 20 years ago!


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm making a coat (sweater) of many colors, usings some stash that I've had for quite a few yrs. Its coming along nicely, will post a pic when done! I have a lot of yarn that needs to be used up and thinking of making hats and scarves galore!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


I've done one of these, a cuff to cuff sweater with skeins of ones and twos of odd yarns left over. A couple of suggestions, pull out the pattern you want to use as a basis, pull out all of the colors you want to use and arrange them in an order you like, sort of, maybe, let's see sort of pile. Take a piece of red cellophane (no, really, there's a quilter's tool that can be used, but don't ask me what the heck it is called) and look at them through the red cellophane If none stands out through the cellophane you know you have similar tones of color so one won't be garish, unless you want a sparkle of color and you plan to use it judiciously. Then, get one of those door peepholes, screw the parts together, then look at your yarns through it (this gives you distance perspective, and, yes, I have one in my set of knitting/hooking stuff) and gives you a good idea of how your choice of colors looks like from a distance. Arrange and rearrange your colors until you have them set up in the order you want to knit them and tag them that way. I used the Barbara Walker Stitch Treasuries and did bands of different stitch patterns that worked well for one repeat in about two inches wide. The sweater was spectacular.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

When I want to clean out some stash I knit different colored sweaters for charity. I change color every couple rows. The sweaters come out looking nice. Everyone likes them and they tell me the children that get the sweaters go for the colorful ones.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Sanz said:


> I made one for my grandson and my younger son wanted one for his son so I made father son matching ones - all out of my stash.
> I just used a basic pattern and put a zipper in. Hardest part was finding a sweater pull.


Love these! Such a great color block pattern. You are so creative!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> debdobalina said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> ...


This is such great advice. Who'd have thunk it? :-o With all of the help I see on KP, I may get creative. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Only one I can find a pic of....and it's of the back, as my sis in law is holding it up, she had just taken it out of it's gift wrapping, it was a birthday present almost 20 years ago!


Beautiful!


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

i once made a map of the world sweater. I love it and have had it for 20(?) years. I found it on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/24---29-map-of-the-world-sweater


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Maybe I'm nuts (don't everyone contradict me at once!) but I really want to attempt using my stash to make myself a Joseph of all colors sweater, so to speak.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this? How difficult would it be in terms of matching the stripes, or do they even have to match with something like this?
> 
> ...


Hi Deb, I saw a wonderful shawl collared sweater being worn by a woman in a super market last winter and it still has me wondering about a pattern. Evidently she had made it for herself using squares about 6 x 6 each sewed together. They were st st knitted. The sweater had set-in sleeves that stopped at her wrists, and were cuffed in black. The shawl collar was black too. It buttoned down the front with silver buttons. Totally lovely. She had used up her stash making it. That is the kind of project you can take anywhere with you and work on it while waiting for a car wash, doctor or dentist's appointment, etc. I hope this helps in your decision, and serves to inspire others in our community.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, aqarianchick, for taking the time to tell me about the shawl/sweater. And to everyone who's been kind enough to offer suggestions, and post photos of their own many colors creations as well.

Still don't know where I'm going with this, but you've all given me so much to think about.

Isn't KP the best?


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I would think that one of the trickier parts would be to be using the same fiber and the same wt. or thickness of yarn.


I'm late reading this post but in case no -one else comments like this I have often used two yarns worked together to make a thicker fabric. this means i can adjust the total thickness of the yarn by putting a thicker yarn together with a thinner one. I get a pretty even texture this way. Or you can use two thin ones together and follow with just a single thick, chunky one!
Best of luck!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Great idea. I have heard about this for afgans but not sweaters.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Deb, I'm makinga "Patchwork Knitted Knit Vest" which I got from the Internet -- from Lion Brand. It might suit your needs because it's in 4" square patters in 3 different blocks. First 4" is 19 sts of stockinette, 2nd is 19 sts of double moss st, and 3rd is 19 sts of a fleck stitch pattern. After 4" the pattern stitch blocks get switched around. Sounds a bit complicated, but it's really not. Might be worth your while to take a look at it. I love vests 'cause I hate to wear bras and make many, many vests!
Looking at the pattern I see it's noted as "Item #934A." Good luck, It's easy knitting and I'm getting it done while watching ball games.

Kathleen


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Deb, I'm makinga "Patchwork Knitted Knit Vest" which I got from the Internet -- from Lion Brand. It might suit your needs because it's in 4" square patters in 3 different blocks. First 4" is 19 sts of stockinette, 2nd is 19 sts of double moss st, and 3rd is 19 sts of a fleck stitch pattern. After 4" the pattern stitch blocks get switched around. Sounds a bit complicated, but it's really not. Might be worth your while to take a look at it. I love vests 'cause I hate to wear bras and make many, many vests!
Although I'm making mine all blue, it could easily be done in colors. 
Looking at the pattern I see it's noted as "Item #934A." Good luck, It's easy knitting and I'm getting it done while watching ball games.

Kathleen


----------



## louskou (May 15, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> I can recomend the book Swing swagger and drape by Jane Slicer-Smith(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colours-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345636889&sr=1-2) available Amazon UK for ideas for using your stash. I bought it in 2009 when it first came out just for the pattern on the cover, I haven't done it yet but I will one day. I would substitute random colours from my stash for the very formal diamonds she has knitted. There are sweaters and wraps in the book too.


I love this book which I also bought for the cover pattern. It's on my "to do" list as soon as I finish 3 wips. If I never knit it, I still will enjoy the book for the beautiful photos.


----------

